# couple compatability questions



## bobdobbs (Jan 18, 2013)

i had this random thought today. bettas dont like other colorful fish, they (supposedly) will not attack larger fish. yes i know every fish is different and it could end in disaster but i was thinking ...

Ropefish? like maybe 1 they are large, not colorful and active. I've had them before and iirc they eat bloodshrimp/ beefheart. I doubt my betta would complain about that.

this is a ropefish if you have never seen one









EDIT: google pic may have awnsered my question...that looks like betta fins in the right hand side of the pic. 

still though, im curious if anyone has ever tried this as a tank mate.


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have him in a 55 gal with other fish. He hides most of the time and the other fish seen to be scared of him but I have never seen him go after any fish. The fish he lives with are 4+ inches so that may be why. Never tried him with a betta tho.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Many people have said rope fish are carnivorous and will eat such fish as guppies and small tetra's so it may go after a betta as well seeing it as food rather than a tank mate.


----------

